# DIY ADA Stand + De-Rim 20L



## GitMoe (Oct 10, 2010)

I've been wanting to do this for a while and the current $1/gallon sale at Petco gave me the inspiration. Picked up the tank the first day of the sale. De-rimmed it about a week later and then yesterday got to building the stand for everything. Still need to do some adjustments of the door on the stand, sand + finish the stand, and drill the holes for the filter tubes and C02 lines. Still undecided on a light fixture. I'll definitely be getting an Odyssea fixture but I can't decide on the 24" 48w or 24" 96w fixture. Going for high light high tech so I'll probably end up with the 96w. I haven't really seen anybody copy the style ADA stand where the hoses run through the top of the tank. Thought I'd give it a shot. I also recessed the tank about 1.5" in the stand since the silicone on the base of these cheap tanks is really hard to clean up. I still have to finish the silicone removal on the top of the tank.

Overall view:









View of where the tubes will come up:









Drilled the filter lines and Co2 line...


----------



## FBG (Jan 2, 2006)

You had the exact idea I had. Personally it doesn't make sense to go from the back of the stand to the side, why not have holes where the pipes are going to be??? What are you going to cover the wood with, or are you?


----------



## popomon (Oct 12, 2010)

any updates?


----------



## hariom (Sep 2, 2008)

this is brilliant. I love the idea of having the pipes on the side. By doing so and not on the back wall, you can use the entire length of the tank for some great composition and aquascaping.

Since you have de-rimmed the tank, the wood on the longer edges will keep the glass secured. Another good reason why the pipes are on the shorter side, where there is less pressure. 

You might have sunk the tank in for aesthetic value but I think the larger benefit is that you are ensuring that the tank will not fall apart, without the rims and safely withholding all that water pressure.

I'm curious to know the inner frame of the stand. The outer seem to have ply on all sides. Is the back open?

Cant wait to see this project all done and the tank aquascaped! 
Great job...once again.


----------

